# 48 the anniversary gift. Birds will flock to it.



## Ralph Muhs (Jun 8, 2017)

48th anniversary gift Birds will love it

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Ray D (Jun 8, 2017)

That's very nice...bird condo. What kind of wood?


----------



## Tony (Jun 8, 2017)

Not as nice as the houses you've built, but way cool nonetheless! Congratulations on the anniversary! Tony


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Jun 8, 2017)

Ray D said:


> That's very nice...bird condo. What kind of wood?


Either spalted maple or spalted gum. I think it is gum. I have a pile containing both species and they look very similar.


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Jun 8, 2017)

Tony said:


> Not as nice as the houses you've built, but way cool nonetheless! Congratulations on the anniversary! Tony


A bit smaller

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 8, 2017)

First birdhouse I've seen on WB. Looks like very deluxe accommodations! Chuck


----------

